# Last night (1/12)/today's (1/13) train 48



## guest (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone know why the LSL is so late this morning (Almost 5 hr. late into Cleveland)?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 13, 2016)

See this topic: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/66759-amtk-115-flat-wheel/


----------



## jis (Jan 13, 2016)

Problem with engine 115.


----------

